# OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice 3.3 packages



## graudeejs (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi!
I've build OpenOffice.org 3.3.0 and LibreOffice 3.3.0 amd64 packages for FreeBSD-8.1
You may download them from:
http://files.bsdroot.lv/my/FreeBSD/office-amd64/


----------



## YZMSQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow, nice! Thank you for your selfless contribution!


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2011)

No problem...

It's not like I don't use them


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow..  I didn't even realize libreoffice was in ports.  Thanks, thanks.

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2011)

adamk said:
			
		

> Wow..  I didn't even realize libreoffice was in ports.  Thanks, thanks.
> 
> Adam



Lol, I build OOO 3.3 and then somehow, I saw LibreOffice in freshports.org
The same day I build it as well


----------



## ckester (Feb 5, 2011)

There have been multiple revisions since the libreoffice3.3 port first appeared in the tree.  

I update my installed ports daily, so it's been keeping my cpu busy. It's a horrendously long build.  And if I forget to give it enough tmp space, I have to do it all over again. 

Oh well, I don't have anything else to do anyway. 

Thanks for sparing others the same headaches!


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 5, 2011)

ckester said:
			
		

> There have been multiple revisions since the libreoffice3.3 port first appeared in the tree.
> 
> I update my installed ports daily, so it's been keeping my cpu busy. It's a horrendously long build.  And if I forget to give it enough tmp space, I have to do it all over again.
> 
> ...



haha!  I compiled open office a couple times years ago on a prescott cpu. It took over a day and a half. how long does it take nowadays?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 5, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> haha!  I compiled open office a couple times years ago on a prescott cpu. It took over a day and a half. how long does it take nowadays?



I didn't measure time, but it took about 4-8h on my AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 600e


----------



## ckester (Feb 6, 2011)

Silly me, here's the pertinent excerpt from dmesg.boot on the machine I'm using to build libreoffice:


```
CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510   @ 1.66GHz (1671.70-MHz 686-class CPU)
```

I haven't measured it either, but a day and a half sounds about right. 

From now on, I'm going to use `# portmaster -x libreoffice` and only install this monster from the packages.


----------



## thuglife (Feb 7, 2011)

There is an "official" package for LibreOffice.
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-current/editors/libreoffice-3.3.0_1.tbz

I wonder why xz compression isn't used, my local package is 202MB the official is 285MB.

Complilation takes around 2hours on my Q6600 with 9 parallel jobs.


----------



## phoenix (Feb 7, 2011)

ckester said:
			
		

> There have been multiple revisions since the libreoffice3.3 port first appeared in the tree.
> 
> I update my installed ports daily, so it's been keeping my cpu busy. It's a horrendously long build.  And if I forget to give it enough tmp space, I have to do it all over again.
> 
> ...




```
# touch /var/db/pkg/openoffice.org*/+IGNOREME
# touch /var/db/pkg/libreoffice*/+IGNOREME
```

Those will prevent portmaster (and probably portupgrade) from continuously rebuilding OpenOffice.org and LibreOffice.

Unless you actually want to rebuild them on a daily basis, of course.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> There is an "official" package for LibreOffice.
> http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-current/editors/libreoffice-3.3.0_1.tbz
> 
> I wonder why xz compression isn't used, my local package is 202MB the official is 285MB.
> ...



Afaik, it isn't supported currently by pkg_* (waiting for FreeBSD 9)


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 7, 2011)

LibreOffice builds faster than OpenOffice.org for some reason on my computer (4 hours and 8 hours, respectively).


----------



## troberts (Feb 7, 2011)

*space requirements*

Approximately, how much space is needed to build LibreOffice without JAVA/KDE4/GNOME/WEBDAV support? I ask because I tried to build OpenOffice.org-3 and ran out of space. I partitioned /usr with 20GB but after installing what I have now, /usr is down to 11GB. Is it possible for me to use my admin account (/home is a separate partition) for compiling LibreOffice by putting the following in my make.conf file?


```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/editors/libreoffice}
.OBJDIR=/home/admin/libreoffice
.endif
```

Obviously, I would have to have the directory "libreoffice" already created.

UPDATE: I compiled LibreOffice with the above code in my make.conf file and it did not work (i.e. use the "libreoffice" for its work files. Luckily, I did not run out of space so it compiled. It took less than 11G to compile LibreOffice because I currently have 466M free space on /usr and it had 11G before I started. The command I used to find this out is:

`#  df -H -a`


----------

